
Raspberry Pi enigmatic announcement - madnerd
https://twitter.com/Raspberry_Pi/status/908691250802565121
======
madnerd
The gif doesn't give much information, I analyse each frame, and it is this
image, distorted (no hidden content)
[http://hpics.li/17e2301](http://hpics.li/17e2301)

I tried to do an image search and it seems to be Original Content.

So what do you think , it is going to be a new Raspberry Pi?

